# Mercury Mountaineer Overdrive Button-



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can buy the plastic overdrive button for my wife's 2007 Mercury Mountaineer? It's located on the side of the console shifter. I tried google shopping, ebay and DirectFordParts.com with no luck. I prefer to buy online due to not having a lot of free time to go to a Ford dealer. Or even a part number would help.

Thanks,
Juan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can get it at the dealer but read this first....

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/529114-01-overdrive-switch-on-gear-selector.html


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> You can get it at the dealer but read this first....
> 
> http://www.ford-truc...r-selector.html


The switch works fine. It's just the plastic button cover that reads "O/D" that is missing. Somehow it fell off, I'm sure the kids had something to do with it.


----------

